# ntp-client "Name or service not known"

## Lupin_the_3rd

Just noticed that my ntp client is failing during bootup.  Fails in the same way if you try to run it manually after system is up:

# /etc/init.d/ntp-client restart

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...

Error : Name or service not known

 * Failed to set clock                                                    [ !! ]

Anyone come across this before?  TIA!

----------

## PaulBredbury

Google for "Name or service not known" - it means the DNS lookup failed. 

Check your entries in /etc/conf.d/ntp-client

----------

## Mambo

Problem is the "pool.ntp.org" which is in there doesn't resolve

Just change it to whatever ntp server you wish to sync from.

----------

## genterminl

pool.ntp.org resolves just fine for me.  Is it possible that ntp-client is trying to start before net.eth0 is up and running?  Can you manually start net-client once bootup is complete?

----------

## RicardoRossetto

 *Quote:*   

>  # /etc/init.d/ntp-client restart
> 
> * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...
> 
> Error : Name or service not known
> ...

 

I've just had this problem, reproducible after startup.

Yesterday it was all right, no updates...But ping still worked while ntpdate didn't:  :Question: 

```
PING 0.pool.ntp.org (209.67.219.106) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from lashiir.sapros.com (209.67.219.106): icmp_seq=1 ttl=46 time=202 ms

64 bytes from lashiir.sapros.com (209.67.219.106): icmp_seq=2 ttl=46 time=237 ms

64 bytes from lashiir.sapros.com (209.67.219.106): icmp_seq=3 ttl=46 time=194 ms

64 bytes from lashiir.sapros.com (209.67.219.106): icmp_seq=4 ttl=46 time=191 ms

--- 0.pool.ntp.org ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 191.179/206.648/237.786/18.449 ms

```

A few hours latter, all was back in place...

----------

